# Backflow Preventer Valves and Winter



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

A change in our area water utility requirements forced me to install a backflow preventer valve at our home a few months back. I live in south-central NC. Only my in ground irrigation and the exterior hose outlets off the house are connected to this valve (the rest of the water is on a separate line/meter). This is an above ground valve with a standard cover (probably more for appearance than function). It is mounted on a concrete pad.

I would really like to keep this thing operational through the winter as, on warm days, I have occasional need for one or more of my hoses (no need for winter irrigation). Will I be able to prevent freezing with just insulation (like filling my cover with insulation) or do I need to go with some kind of heated pipe wrap? Low to mid teens is about as cold as it gets around here.

Thanks.

dave

ps. I have never winterized my irrigation system before and have had no issues with that. But this is obviously different.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Dave our home has BPV and we had issues last winter (our first)ended up with a huge water bill. So I bought an insulated cover and I shut off the water valve for the in-ground irrigation. We also have a fake rock over the unit.

https://www.google.com/search?q=backflow+preventer+cover&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjdz6i8stLeAhXoi60KHZsGBpEQ_AUIEygC&biw=1271&bih=689



DaveLeeNC said:


> A change in our area water utility requirements forced me to install a backflow preventer valve at our home a few months back. I live in south-central NC. Only my in ground irrigation and the exterior hose outlets off the house are connected to this valve (the rest of the water is on a separate line/meter). This is an above ground valve with a standard cover (probably more for appearance than function). It is mounted on a concrete pad.
> 
> I would really like to keep this thing operational through the winter as, on warm days, I have occasional need for one or more of my hoses (no need for winter irrigation). Will I be able to prevent freezing with just insulation (like filling my cover with insulation) or do I need to go with some kind of heated pipe wrap? Low to mid teens is about as cold as it gets around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveLeeNC (Nov 13, 2018)

CT, thank you. That is very helpful. I have family that lives is Lewisville so I have a good feel for the weather there vs here in NC.

dave


----------

